# Wie klappt der Umstieg als Gamer auf Linux?



## ein_schelm (14. August 2015)

Servus,
ich zocke recht viel. Nun laufen aber die wenigsten Spiele auf Linux (richtig gut?)...
Auch schreckt mich die Einrichtung eines Linux-Systems ab. Bei Windows kann man sich schnell die aktuellen Treiber von der Herstellerseite runter ziehen und Installieren.
Wie schauts bei Linux aus? Ich bin schier verzweifelt und letztlich gescheitert als ich versuchte eine TV-Karte zum laufen zu bewegen.

Warum will ich aber dennoch einen Versuch wagen und wechseln?
Mir kommen zweifel, ob es richtig ist, meine Daten einem Betriebssystem anzuvertrauen, dass so viele Spionage-Tools eingebaut hat. Auch stört mich, das meine Daten gegen mich verwendet werden können!

Welches Linux ist zu empfehlen? (Ubuntu ist mir zu kommerziell angehaucht, wie schauts mit Mint, Fedora oder Antergos aus?)
Welcher Paket-Manager ist der .exe ähnlich?
Wo finde ich Treiber für meine Intel CPU/AMD GPU? 
Wie viel Leistung hat Linux gegenüber Windows? Läuft ein Spiel, welches für beide Systeme geschrieben wurde, gleich gut? Wie schauts aus wenn ich Wine einsetzen muss? Welche Spiele kann ich mit Wine installieren?
Laufen SteamPlay Spiele über Linux?

Kann ich Windows 10 so einstellen das es nichts zu Microsoft sendet?


----------



## Abductee (14. August 2015)

Ganz grob würd ich mich danach richten was Steam oder gog.com anbieten.
Steam Search
http://www.gog.com/games##sort=bestselling&system=lin_mint,lin_ubuntu&page=1
Den Weg über Wine (Emulation) würd ich persönlich lieber vermeiden.

Im optimalen Fall musst du gar keine Treiber installieren, wenn deine Hardware bereits im Kernel eingepflegt ist, läuft alles out of the box.
AMD- und Nvidia-Treiber werden dir vom Assistenten vorgeschlagen. Die sind normalerweise auch halbwegs aktuell.

Empfehlenswert ist Linux Mint oder Cinnamon.
Von Ubuntu mit der Unity-Oberfläche würd ich die Finger lassen.


----------



## BreakinB (14. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Servus, ich zocke recht viel



Das ist schön.  Allerdings hast du damit die Wahl zwischen einer Konsole und einem Windows-PC. Alleine schon die mangelnde, "native" Unterstützung für Direct X (Microsoft) unter Linux lässt so gut wie alle AAA-Titel unter den Tisch fallen. Schau mal hier: SteamOS Linux Games Release » Games4Linux . Verglichen mit dem, was in der Windows-Welt gespielt wird, ist das einfach mau. 



> Warum will ich aber dennoch einen Versuch wagen und wechseln?



Richte doch erst mal ein Dual-Boot System ein und taste dich an Linux heran. Surfen und Filme schauen wird auf jeden Fall passen, als nächstes mal Office angehen (ich persönlich bin z.B. ohne MSOffice + Citavi raus), dann Gaming. Zwei Systeme auf einem Rechner können ihre Berechtigung haben.



> Welches Linux ist zu empfehlen?



Frage 10 Leute und bekomme 11 Meinungen.  Zum Einstieg ist Linux Mint toll (Main Page - Linux Mint) - IMO.



> Wo finde ich Treiber für mein Intel CPU und meine AMD GPU?



Dies ist mit einer vernünftige Distribution (s.o.) gelöst.



> Laufen SteamPlay Spiele über Linux?



Offiziell klappt das über Ubuntu. Wobei es eben eine Linux-Version des Spiels geben muss, womit wir wieder beim Hauptproblem sind.



> Wie schauts aus wenn ich Wine einsetzen muss? Welche Spiele kann ich mit Wine installieren?



In Sachen Performance völlig indiskutabel. Wenn, dann musst du auf eine Linux-Version hoffen. Die CryEngine ist z.B. mittlerweile für Linux-Systeme verfügbar, mangels kommerziellem Interesse passiert nicht viel.
Beispiel: Hier wird mit einem gut optimierten Wine-Setting auf sehr guter Hardware (GTX980| i7 4790K) in Crysis 2 (nicht 3!) 60 fps erreicht, das ist mit das höchste der Gefühle https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKFPRQA-j0A



> Läuft ein Spiel, welches für beide Systeme geschrieben wurde, gleich gut?


Für AAA-Titel: Nein. Da es sich dann meistens um einen OpenGL-Port eines kommerziellen DX-Spiels handelt, ist die Performance idR unbefriedigend (Beispiel Bioshock: Infinite https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYAAdI9J5bk)

Ich persönlich halte viel davon, einfach zur Erweiterung des Horizonts auch ein Linux-System zu betreiben. Zum Zocken taugt es aber derzeit nichts.


----------



## rabe08 (14. August 2015)

- Spielen? Geht, aber weniger die Windows-Mainstream-Titel
- Bei einer TV-Karte musst Du darauf achten, dass Kerneltreiber direkt bei Linux dabei sind
- Ich kann Debian empfehlen, Ubuntu basiert auf Debian. Mint auch. Fedora basiert auf RedHat. Wie viele andere auch. Abraten würde ich Dir als Anfänger von rolling releases wie Arch und Antergos!
- Kein Packetmanager ist der .exe ähnlich. Ich habe keine Ahnung, was Du damit meinst
- CPU Treiber sind vorhanden, AMD GPU Treiber in den non-free Reps, da kein OpenSource. Aber definitiv vorhanden und kein Problem zu installieren
- Was ist Leistung? 
- Auf Wine läuft eingentlich alles super, was keine dicke GPU-Beschleunigung braucht. Also eher ältere Spiele
- Es gibt auf Steam immer mehr Linux Games
- Es gibt stand heute, 22.06 Uhr, keine Anleitung, damit Win 10 überhaupt nichts mehr an MS schickt


----------



## Jimini (14. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich zocke recht viel. Nun laufen aber die wenigsten Spiele auf Linux (richtig gut?)...


Wenn du viel zockst - und ich gehe davon aus, dass du beispielsweise aktuelle Direct3D-Titel meinst - dann wirst du um Windows nicht wirklich herumkommen. Du könntest aber ein Dualboot-System aufsetzen, bei welchem du beim Systemstart zwischen Linux und Windows wählen kannst.


> Auch schreckt mich die Einrichtung eines Linux-Systems ab. Bei Windows kann man sich schnell die aktuellen Treiber von der Herstellerseite runter ziehen und Installieren. Wie schauts bei Linux aus?


Die Komplexität ist zwar von Distribution zu Distribution (so nennt man die verschiedenen Betriebssysteme) verschieden, die meisten sind aber ziemlich einfach zu installieren.
Treiberinstallationen stehen eigentlich nur bei Grafikkarten und Geräten wie Druckern, Scannern etc. an.


> Ich bin schier verzweifelt und letztlich gescheitert als ich versuchte eine TV-Karte zum laufen zu bewegen.


Die grundlegende Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass der Hersteller einen Treiber für Linux bereitstellt. Für viele Geräte gibt es auch Treiber, welche von Linux-Entwicklern geschrieben wurden. Wenn man Pech hat, gibt es keinen funktionierenden Treiber und man kann das Gerät nicht nutzen. Gerade Nischenhardware wie TV-Karten haben oftmals dieses Problem.


> Welches Linux ist zu empfehlen? (Ubuntu ist mir zu kommerziell angehaucht, wie schauts mit Mint, Fedora oder Antergos aus?)


Wenn du 5 Linux-Nutzer fragst, wirst du mindestens 3 verschiedene Antworten bekommen. Am besten packst du dir eine Distribution auf einen USB-Stick und bootest diesen als Live-System. Dort kannst du dann nach Belieben herumprobieren, ohne dass etwas am System verändert wird.
Ich empfehle Einsteigern gerne Ubuntu. Es unterstützt viel aktuelle Hardware, vor allem aber sind das Wiki und die Community extrem hilfreich. Wenn es Ubuntu sein soll, greife ich persönlich zu Xubuntu, das ist eine besonders schlanke Ubuntu-Variante (ich komme mit der Ubuntu-Standard-Oberfläche einfach nicht klar).
Ebenso wird Mint in diesem Forum gerne empfohlen. Distributionen wie Arch, Debian oder Gentoo richten sich eher an fortgeschrittene Nutzer.


> Welcher Paket-Manager ist der .exe ähnlich?


Ich glaube, dass sich diese Frage nicht beantworten lässt, da die Paketmanager unter Linux ganz anders konzipiert sind.


> Wo finde ich Treiber für meine Intel CPU/AMD GPU?


Meistens in den offiziellen Quellen. Ich greife seit Jahren nur zu Nvidia-Grafikkarten, da ich mit deren Treibern unter Linux bislang kaum Probleme hatte - im Gegensatz zu Ati / AMD.


> Wie viel Leistung hat Linux gegenüber Windows? Läuft ein Spiel, welches für beide Systeme geschrieben wurde, gleich gut?


Meine Erfahrung ist, dass Spiele, welche nativ unter Linux laufen (etwa Unreal Tournament 2004 oder Quake 3 Arena), dort etwas schneller laufen, da das Betriebssystem weniger Ressourcen beansprucht.


> Wie schauts aus wenn ich Wine einsetzen muss?


Das kommt immer drauf an, wie gut das jeweilige Spiel von Wine unterstützt wird. World of Warcraft lief bei mir unter Linux etwas flüssiger als unter Linux. Starcraft II läuft bei mir von Anfang an ausschließlich unter Linux und dort ziemlich gut. Gleiches gilt für Hearthstone und Heroes of the Storm. Ich glaube, dass die Performance unter Windows nicht besser wäre.


> Welche Spiele kann ich mit Wine installieren?


Schau mal hier rein.


> Laufen SteamPlay Spiele über Linux?


Steam unter Linux hat eine eigene "Linux"-Kategorie, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Die hier gelisteten Spiele laufen dann unter Linux.


> Kann ich Windows 10 so einstellen das es nichts zu Microsoft sendet?


Für die Frage schaust du dich am besten im Windows-Unterforum um.

MfG Jimini


----------



## 2fastHunter (14. August 2015)

Es ist nicht nur die Distribution entscheidend, sonder die benutzte grafische Oberfläche. Bei vielen Distributionen kann man da aus einem ganzen berg wählen. Wer die ganzen Einstellungsspielereine unter Windows mag, greift vermutlich lieber zum KDE. Wer eher etwas abgefahreneres wie bei einem Mac wünscht, wird eventuell mit Gnome glücklicher.

Lass dich nicht von dem Irrglauben abschrecken, dass alle Windows-AAA-Titel DirectX-Titel sind. Das ist 1. Humbug und 2. gibt es jede anständige Engine mittlerweile auch mit OpenGL. Die großen Engines (Unreal, ID) hatten das schon immer (ID arbeitet ausschließlich mit OpenGL und kann gar kein DX!). Ich hatte zudem auf mantle gesetzt, aber da warten wir immernoch drauf ^^
Native Spiele gibt es in der Steam-Bibliothek ausreichend. Gerade in der Indy-Ecke wird man mehr finden, als man sein Leben lang zocken könnte. Die Unity ist da ganz plattformfreundlich  Aber auch DX9-Spiele werden heute problemlos per Emulator laufen. Hier gibt es ein schickes Tool, mit dem man sich nicht mit Wine rumärgern muss: https://www.playonlinux.com/en/ Spiel auswählen, Konfig-Datei starten und alles wird automatisch gesetzt. World of Tanks rentn bei mir z.B. problemlos. Allerdings nur im "alten" Grafik-Modus, da DX9. Leagues of Legends rennt genauso. Und auch Steam-Spiele, die nicht nativ auf Linux laufen, sind da zu finden. Und nicht nur Spiele, sondern auch Software wie MS Office oder Photoshop (für alle Gimp-Hasser ^^).

Das Problem mit Hardware ohne Treiber liegt am Hersteller. Wer sein System propritär hält, muss selbst Treiber liefern. Das machen viele nur für die aktuell verbreitetsten Systeme und liefern dann auch keine neuen Treiber nach. Anders gehts aber auch. Ich habe einen ganzen Berg USB-geräte hier rumliegen (Web-Cams, Scanner etc.) die seit Vista keine Treiber mehr bekommen, unter Linux aber weiterhin tadellos laufen.

Grafikkartentreiber sind derzeit eigentlich problemlos. Ich hatte NVidia- und AMD-Karten und beide rannten gut.

Deine Frage zur .exe bezieht sich sicher auf die setup.exe. Das läuft unter Linux anders. Entweder man hat einen netten App-Store (Windows 10 hat sich da gut was abgeschaut). Oder einen andere grafischen Paket-Manager, wie den Yast unter Suse, wo man nur die Paketquellen einbindet und er dann die Software zieht und auch darüber aktuell hält, wenn man möchte. Händisch installieren geht mittlerweile auch. Die Pakete tragen dann z.B. Endungen, wie .deb. Oder man installiert per apt in der Kommandozeile. Das ist leichter, als es sich anhört. Quellcode entpacken und selbst kompilieren, damit man es installierne kann, ist schon lange out 

Ein schicker Vorteil, der mir auffiel: Die Soundblaster klingt unter Linux gefühlt deutlich besser. Das kann aber auch subjektiv sein.


----------



## BreakinB (14. August 2015)

2fastHunter schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht von dem Irrglauben abschrecken, dass alle Windows-AAA-Titel DirectX-Titel sind. Das ist 1. Humbug und 2. gibt es jede anständige Engine mittlerweile auch mit OpenGL.



Es ist aber leider so. Man nehmen die Verkaufscharts von Amazon, Media Control oder Steam (welches dank SteamPlay schon die linuxfreundliche Verkaufsplattform ist). Im Ergebnis fehlt fast alles, was uns in der letzten Zeit beschäftigt hat (z.B. GTA 5, Witcher 3, ...) unter Linux und wird so schnell auch nicht kommen. Da muss man jemandem, der "Gamer" ist, auch die Wahrheit sagen.

Die Antwort auf "Kann ich meine Games auch unter Linux weiterspielen?" lautet "Nein." Indyspiele und alte Titel sind nett, aber einen Gaming PC darauf einzuschränken geht nicht.

Die große Zeit der Cross-Plattform-OGL-Engines hielt etwa ein Jahrzehnt um die 2000er, weshalb ja hier auch immer gerne UT2004, Q3 etc. zitiert werden. Damals (tm) war auch der Abstand zu DX 9 überschaubar vom optischen Eindruck bzw. nicht vorhanden.

Stand heute gibt es kein Spiel, dass unter Open GL (wohl aber unter Mantle, siehe Battlefield) den optischen Eindruck und/oder die Performance eines DX11-Spiels halten kann. _Vielleicht_ kann die neue CryEngine etwas daran drehen.


----------



## HisN (14. August 2015)

Solange das so aussieht:

Bild: bildschirmfotovom20153bo0v.png - abload.de
Bild: bildschirmfotovom2015l8ra4.png - abload.de
Bild: bildschirmfotovom2015c5ruj.png - abload.de
Bild: shadowofmordor_2015_044kgh.jpg - abload.de
Bild: shadowofmordor_2015_0ejj4g.jpg - abload.de
http://abload.de/image.php?img=shadowofmordor_2015_0p0jcy.jpg


Keine Chance


----------



## K3n$! (15. August 2015)

Gute Entscheidung von dir, Linux eine Chance zu geben. 

Meine Meinung: Richte dir Dual-Boot ein, sprich Linux als primäres Betriebssystem und daneben Windows zum Zocken.

Welches Linux ist zu empfehlen? (Ubuntu ist mir zu kommerziell angehaucht, wie schauts mit Mint, Fedora oder Antergos aus?)
- Von Ubuntu gibt es mehrere Varianten, nicht nur die Standard Unity Variante. Schau dir mal Xubuntu an. Linux Mint ist ebenfalls zu empfehlen.
Alle nutzen Debian als Grundversion, aber in einem anderen Entwicklungszweig, der schon neuere dafür aber "instabilere" Programmversion mitbringt. 
Ich selbst nutze Fedora, was ich einem Anfänger aber nicht empfehlen würde, weil die Installation von proprietären GPU-Treibern nicht gerade simpel ist.

Welcher Paket-Manager ist der .exe ähnlich?
- Unter Linux sind die Programme anders aufgebaut, weshalb man das nicht vergleichen kann. Viele Distributionen bringen aber "Software-Center" mit, 
was den App-Stores vom Smartphone ähnelt.

Wo finde ich Treiber für meine Intel CPU/AMD GPU? 
- CPU Treiber brauchst du keine, GPU Treiber kannst du entweder direkt vom Settingsmenü heraus installieren (teilweise sind die Versionen dort aber
veraltet) oder du lädst einfach den Treiber herunter. Wie man den Treiber dann installiert, dazu findet man eigentlich recht viele Tutorials im Netz.

Wie viel Leistung hat Linux gegenüber Windows? 
- Schwer zu sagen. Das hängt ganz von der verwendeten Software ab. Das allgemeine Gefühl ist "schneller" als Windows, da meistens weniger Ballast mitgeschleppt wird.

Läuft ein Spiel, welches für beide Systeme geschrieben wurde, gleich gut? 
- Tendenziell ja. Ich möchte aber behaupten, dass manche Spiele für Linux auf OpenGL setzen und unter Windows auf DirectX, wodurch die Performance unter Windows
besser sein kann. Ganz sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht.

Wie schauts aus wenn ich Wine einsetzen muss? 
- Brauchst du zumindest für die normalen Programme nur ganz selten. Der Teamviewer bringt Wine zum Beispiel direkt mit und wenn man nicht in den "Taskmanager" 
schauen würde, würde man gar nicht merken, dass das Programm unter Wine läuft.

Welche Spiele kann ich mit Wine installieren?
- Eher ältere. Einen AAA-Titel bekommst du damit vermutlich nicht zum Laufen bzw. leidet die Performance darunter.

Laufen SteamPlay Spiele über Linux?
- Was sind SteamPlay-Spiele? Steam bietet eine eigene Linux Kategorie an. Es sind meiner Meinung nach erfreulich viele Spiele für Linux portiert, aber wenn du viele 
AAA-Spiele spielen möchtest, kommst du um Windows nicht herum.

Kann ich Windows 10 so einstellen das es nichts zu Microsoft sendet?
- Ich denke eher nicht.


----------



## HisN (15. August 2015)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Läuft ein Spiel, welches für beide Systeme geschrieben wurde, gleich gut?
> - Tendenziell ja. Ich möchte aber behaupten, dass manche Spiele für Linux auf OpenGL setzen und unter Windows auf DirectX, wodurch die Performance unter Windows
> besser sein kann. Ganz sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht.



Na dann schau Dir meine Screens an, die genau vor Deinem Beitrag hängen.
Win8 vs. Ubuntu auf der gleichen Maschine.


----------



## BreakinB (15. August 2015)

Eben. Wenn jemand etwas aus Idealismus (hier: Datenschutz, Marktpolitik) testen will, sollte man demjenigen auch reinen Wein einschenken. 

Die Diskussion in Foren neigt leider dazu, dass Probleme der "eigentlich schöneren" Lösung wegdiskutiert werden. Diese Neigung ist kein Linux-Problem.

Ich bin eher für Ehrlichkeit.

Kann ich meinen Hund vegan ernähren, ohne seine Gesundheit zu gefährden? -> Nein.
Kann ich mein AMD-System so optimieren, dass es wie ein Haswell i7 performt? -> Nein.
Kann ich auf Linux umsteigen und AAA-Titel mit grandioser Optik zocken? -> Nein.
ABER
Kann ich mal was leckeres mit Tofu machen? -> Ja.
Reicht ein optimierter FX für manche Anwendungen? -> Ja.
Sollte ich mal ein Linux-System aufsetzen und testen? -> Ja!


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. August 2015)

Wie wäre es denn einfach Windows 10 mit einem lokalen account zu installieren. Nur zum spielen.

Und dann auf einem USB stick am Schlüsselbund ein linuxsystem (meint scheint hier am besten geeignet) mit deinen Passwörtern, Office und für interner..... kurzum: ein sichere System dem du eher vertrauen kannst


----------



## 2fastHunter (15. August 2015)

BreakinB schrieb:


> Die Antwort auf "Kann ich meine Games auch unter Linux weiterspielen?" lautet "Nein." Indyspiele und alte Titel sind nett, aber einen Gaming PC darauf einzuschränken geht nicht.
> 
> Stand heute gibt es kein Spiel, dass unter Open GL (wohl aber unter Mantle, siehe Battlefield) den optischen Eindruck und/oder die Performance eines DX11-Spiels halten kann. _Vielleicht_ kann die neue CryEngine etwas daran drehen.



Beidem widerspreche ich. Die erste Frage, die sich jeder stellen sollte: Welche Spiele spiele ich? Laufen alle Call of Battlefield - Klone? Vermutlich nicht oder nicht so gut, wie unter Windows, bzw. nicht sofort bei Release. Es gibt aber genug Blockbuster, die laufen. Die Civilization-Reihe z.B. Und nur weil es kein Shooter ist, ist es kein AAA-Titel?

Auch den Optikvergleich brauchen sich Linuxspiele nicht scheuen. Ich nenne da als Beispiel nur mal die Trine-Reihe.

Also such dir deine Spiele zusammen und schau die Listen durch. Danach kannst du immernoch entscheiden. Dualoboot ist eh ratsam. Wenn du nur MMOs zockst, kommst du gut mit Linux aus. Wenn es immer das aktuellste Ballerspiel zum Release sein soll, wird ein Windows-Start noch unvermeidbar.

Und das wichtigste, was jeder Windows-Nutzer beim Umstieg lernen sollte: READ THE FUCKING MANUAL! 2min in die ReadMe schauen erspart oft stundenlange suchen im Internet, Rumfummeln und verzweifeltes Aufgeben. Das kann man nicht deutlich genug eintrichtern


----------



## ein_schelm (15. August 2015)

Dual Boot also... hab schon früher Versuche unternommen Arbeit, Medien und Internet strickt vom Gaming zu trennen. Aus Bequemlichkeit hats nicht geklappt.
Vielleicht ist aber die Tatsache, das Windows 10 so eklatant die Privatsphäre verletzt, Motivation genug das durch zu ziehen...

Die andere Frage: was sollte mich der Datenschutz schern? Ist das nicht der Kampf der einsamen? Gemacht wird sowieso was die Mehrheit will...
Bin echt verunsichert.

Wenn Linux dann mit dem Desktop MATE. Nun lautet die Empfehlung für Anfänger Ubuntu. Kann ich stattdessen auf Mint zurückgreifen und die "Ubuntu-Welt" nutzen?
Höre via Spotify Musik. Kann ich dieser Anleitung https://www.spotify.com/de/download/linux/ auch unter Mint folgen (es wird auf hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 zugegriffen)?


----------



## DKK007 (15. August 2015)

Die Treiber für TV kann man auch von Hand kompilieren. Hab ich bei meiner gemacht und seitdem läuft das Ding. Wenn man einmal weiß wie es geht, geht das beim Nächsten mal deutlich schneller.
Die Packetmanger sind eher mit den Appstores vergleichbar, nur das dort eben alles OpenSource ist.

Linux Mint basiert auf Ubuntu welches auf Debian basiert. Es werden von den allen Pakete im .deb-Format verwendet. Es laufen also alle Anwendungen von Debian/Ubuntu auch unter Linux mint. Einfach die Programmbezeichnung im Software/Paketmanager eingeben und installieren. 

Unter Linux kannst du beliebig viele Oberflächen installieren (KDE, GNOME, Mate, XFCE, Cinnamon usw.). Bei der Anmeldung kannst du einfach die gewünschte auswählen. Nachinstallieren von neuen Oberflächen einfach über den Paketmanager.


----------



## BreakinB (15. August 2015)

> Beidem widerspreche ich. Die erste Frage, die sich jeder stellen sollte: Welche Spiele spiele ich?



Was die Mehrheit der Gamer haben möchte und kauft, lässt sich ja solchen Listen entnehmen: Verkaufscharts, Hitlisten, Most Wanted, Top 20 . Und dort sieht es mit dem Linux-Support extrem düster aus.



> Auch den Optikvergleich brauchen sich Linuxspiele nicht scheuen. Ich nenne da als Beispiel nur mal die Trine-Reihe.



Trine ist künstlerisch wertvoll, aber technisch keine Referenz. Das kann man auch gut auf dem Ipad zocken...

Je nach Geschmack und Genre werfe ich mal was in den Raum: Crysis 3, GTA 5, AC: Unity, Witcher 3, ... (nur 1 Shooter!). Das sind Referenzen, wie moderne PC-Grafik aussieht. 

Daher die einfache Aufgabe: Nenne ein real verfügbares Spiel egal welchen Genres, dass dieses technische Klasse hält und auf Linux läuft!
Wenn man den Leuten sagt, man könne unter Linux "besser gamen als viele denken" muss diese Aussage ja möglich sein.

Ich behaupte, das gibt es nicht. Bioshock Infinite ist noch das beste, was ich in letzter Zeit unter Linux gesehen habe (entsprechend wurde es in der Community gehyped). Das kam dann deutlich später, optisch blass und mit "halben fps" (siehe mein Video zuvor). 

Und von der News "die CryEngine unterstützt jetzt Open GL kann sich niemand was kaufen. 



> Wenn es immer das aktuellste Ballerspiel zum Release sein soll, wird ein Windows-Start noch unvermeidbar.



Nicht noch, sondern immer mehr. Auf der einen Seite zieht MS mit Streaming ins Wohnzimmer, DX12 und WDDM 2.0 davon. Auf der anderen Seite dümpelt Linux bei Marktanteilen < 3 % herum, bei insgesamt sinkender Bedeutung des Gaming-PCs. Ergo: Personal damit zu beschäftigen, ein kommerzielles Game für Linux zu optimieren, wird immer unwirtschaftlicher. Dazu kommen noch Bemühungen wie Gameworks, die ebenfalls an DX gekoppelt sind.

Fazit: Es ist nichts und es wird nichts werden.

@ ein_schelm Sorry für OT bzw. supportfreien Beitrag, dein Thema regt so zu Diskussionen an.


----------



## 2fastHunter (15. August 2015)

Jetzt wird es wirklich etwas offtopic, aber du stellst Dinge in den Raum, die so einfach nicht stimmen. Viele AAA-Titel haben auf dem PC höhere Verkaufszahlen, als auf allen anderen Konsolen zusammen. Der PC-Markt ist nicht tot. Um so mehr verwundert es, dass in die absatzschwachen Konsolen soviel Energie und Arbeit gesteckt wird.

Und du nanntes zwar nur einen FPS, der Rest sind aber TPS ^^ Aber im Ernst. Allein unter Steam gibt es eine ganze Reihe AAA-Titel. Civilization annte ich schon. Borderlands, War Thunder, Tropico. Jetzt neu kommt ARK. Satellite Reign steht auch kurz bevor. Und dabei ist es mir egal, welche API genutzt wird. Mir bringt es nichts, wenn ein Crysis die neueste API nutzt, ich die Optik aber völlig überhyped und langweilig finde. Im Vordergrund steht ohnehin der Spielspaß und nicht die Grafik. Wer ein AAA-Titel allein an der DX-version festmacht, ist kein Gamer.

Aber wie ich schon sagte: Jeder muss selbst sehen, welche Spiele er spielt und dann entscheiden, was er bootet. Die MMO-Freunde können gut auf Windows verzichten. Alles, was ich zocke, läuft problemlos auf allen Plattformen. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass ich Spiele nie zum Release kaufe, sondern wenn sie im Angebot sind. Bis dahin laufen die dann auch problemlos und man ist kein Beta-Tester für den Windows-Port. Und wenn es doch mal unbedingt so ein Spiel sein muss, dann kann man für die 10h Spielzeit auch mal Windows booten 

Die Pauschalaussage, man kann unter Linux nicht zocken, ist einfach falsch.


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. August 2015)

2fastHunter schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es wirklich etwas offtopic, aber du stellst Dinge in den Raum, die so einfach nicht stimmen. Viele AAA-Titel haben auf dem PC höhere Verkaufszahlen, als auf allen anderen Konsolen zusammen. Der PC-Markt ist nicht tot. Um so mehr verwundert es, dass in die absatzschwachen Konsolen soviel Energie und Arbeit gesteckt wird.
> 
> Und du nanntes zwar nur einen FPS, der Rest sind aber TPS ^^ Aber im Ernst. Allein unter Steam gibt es eine ganze Reihe AAA-Titel. Civilization annte ich schon. Borderlands, War Thunder, Tropico. Jetzt neu kommt ARK. Satellite Reign steht auch kurz bevor. Und dabei ist es mir egal, welche API genutzt wird. Mir bringt es nichts, wenn ein Crysis die neueste API nutzt, ich die Optik aber völlig überhyped und langweilig finde. Im Vordergrund steht ohnehin der Spielspaß und nicht die Grafik. Wer ein AAA-Titel allein an der DX-version festmacht, ist kein Gamer.
> 
> ...



Man kann unter Linux schon zocken.....nur umständlicher, mit teilweise weniger Qualität (fps etc) und eben nicht alles.

Für einen Gamer ist das nichts:

Woher soll ich wissen ob nicht morgen ein Game kommt dass mich interessiert was höchst wahrscheinlich Linux nicht unterstützt Windows aber zu 100%?
Es macht einfach keinen Sinn als Vielgamer auf Linux zu setzen wenn ich dann trotzdem Windows benötige für einige Titel...da kann ich auch gleich alles über Windows spielen.


Es macht einfach viel mehr Sinn:

1. Festplatte Windows 10 für Gaming
2. Festplatte Linux fürs Arbeiten, surfen und Private Daten die nicht fleissig im Netz verteilt werden sollen......am besten das ganze nur auf einem kleinen USB Stick am Schlüsselanhänger mit Passwort geschützt.....so hat man ein sicheres System immer bei sich und weiss wo die eigenen Daten sind.


----------



## Jimini (15. August 2015)

Bitte schließt nicht von euren eigenen Spielgewohnheiten auf die des Threaderstellers 
@ein_schelm:
Bezüglich der Spieletauglichkeit schau am besten mal in die AppDB von Wine: https://appdb.winehq.org/
Da  du am besten weißt, welche Spiele du spielst, kannst du dir dort einen  Eindruck darüber verschaffen, was unter Linux momentan wie gut möglich  ist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ein_schelm (15. August 2015)

Also ganz ohne Windows wird es kaum gehen. Viele Spiele werden laut Steam auf Linux unterstützt (XCOM, Civ, Cities:Skylines, AoW3) aber dann gibt es auch die Titel die ich schmerzlich vermissen würde: The Witcher 3, Watch Dogs, GTA5, Star Citizen, GW2, WoW. Und für mich als Grafikhure wäre es keine Option Spiele nicht mit der vollen Leistung spielen zu können.

Wie Installiere ich also Linux und Windows am besten? Hab in meinem PC eine SSD (120GB, Systemplatte) ein zwei HDDs verbaut. Eine HDD ist für Programme und die andere für Daten. 
Kann ich die SSD teilen und die Daten HDD dem Linux zuweißen? 
In welchem Format muss ich die Partition bzw. die HDD Formatieren sodass diese von Windows nicht gelesen werden können?


----------



## Abductee (15. August 2015)

Ich würd die Betriebssystem physikalisch voneinander trennen.
Es gibt genügend Leute die sich das Windows zerschossen haben weil sie mit dem Bootmanager (GRUB) nicht klargekommen sind.
Speziell zum testen würd ich einfach mal eine alte HDD/SSD nehmen.
Der Frust ist groß wenn man es dann nicht mehr schafft den Dualboot rückgängig zu machen.


----------



## XT1024 (15. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Die andere Frage: was sollte mich der Datenschutz schern?


Das musst du doch wissen.
Bei aller Paranoia aber wäre es nicht, wie bereits erwähnt, umgekehrt sinnvoller? Das wahnsinnig tolle DX12  OS für Spiele und für sonstige Sicherheitsbedürfnisse ein anderes OS nach  Wahl. 
Ich werde bestimmt niemandem diese Bastelei ausreden aber sich dafür auf  den Kopf stellen damit einige Spiele irgendwie laufen klingt start nach  Selbstzweck. Gerade bei Spielen würde ich etwas weniger interessante  Daten, die diesen Aufwand rechtfertigen, vermuten und das war ja die Ausgangslage.


> Aus Bequemlichkeit hats nicht geklappt.


Das ist nicht neu und bei den Gründen, aus denen das manche probiert hatten, auch keine Überraschung. Unbedingt unter Linux spielen zu wollen weil  und trotzdem ein Windows wegen irgendwelcher Software haben zu müssen.


----------



## Jimini (15. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> In welchem Format muss ich die Partition bzw. die HDD Formatieren sodass diese von Windows nicht gelesen werden können?


Keines der von Linux standardmäßig angebotetenen Dateisysteme wird von Windows von Haus aus unterstützt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ein_schelm (15. August 2015)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht neu und bei den Gründen, aus denen das manche probiert hatten, auch keine Überraschung. Unbedingt unter Linux spielen zu wollen weil  und trotzdem ein Windows wegen irgendwelcher Software haben zu müssen.



Das Problem ist eben das ich neben dem zocken auch noch andere dinge zwischen drin mache. Da wird dann schnell mal gegoogelt oder ich bin im Foren unterwegs - dann kommt ne E-Mail rein worauf geantwortet werden "muss"...


----------



## BenRo (15. August 2015)

Ich finde die Diskussion geht ein bisschen am Thema vorbei. Ich könnte jetzt hier Benchmarks von Metro:Last Light posten, bei dem ich in identischen hohen Einstellungen in Linux ein paar FPS mehr hab, als in Windows 8.1 (ja, richtig gelesen: In Linux läufts besser!*), oder ich könnte eine Liste von tollen Games anführen, die in Linux sehr gut laufen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, war sowas vor nicht allzu langer Zeit in der Print PCGH mit überraschend guten Ergebnissen für Linux. Aber hilft ja alles nichts. Selbst wenn es eine lange Liste wäre, wenn das eigene Lieblingsspiel nicht läuft, dann hat man Pech gehabt, man muss auf Linux einfach nehmen was man kriegt. Wenn ich den neuen Batman spielen will, will ich Batman spielen, da hilfts mir auch nix, wenn mir jemand sagt "Also Batman läuft nicht so gut auf Linux, aber es gäbe da Open Source Spiel X das ähnlich ist").
Da du, wie du selbst sagst viel spielst, wirst du mit Linux nicht glücklich.

Ich selbst nutze täglich Linux (ein Kubuntu, weil ich ne Debian-basierte Lösung mit KDE haben wollte und der Support dank großer Userbasis gut ist), hab aber noch ne zweite SSD mit Windows, die wird allerdings nur ca. einmal im Monat per SATA-Switch angeschaltet, wenn ich was Bestimmtes spielen will, was es nur auf Windows gibt, ansonsten spiele ich auf Linux, aber das passt natürlich nicht zu deinem Nutzungsverhalten.

Was du überlegen könntest, wäre zwei Rechner nebeneinanderzustellen, deine Gamingkiste mit Windows, daneben eine günstigen Linuxrechner (Googeln, Mailen, Office braucht nicht viele Ressourcen, Linux selbst braucht allgemein nicht viel). Dann kannst du wenn du zwischen ner Spielsession kurz ne Mail beantworten musst dies tun, ohne dir Gedanken über Datenschutz machen zu müssen. Hast natürlich dann zwei Rechner permanent parallel laufen, mit allen Nachteilen (Stromverbrauch, Lautstärke) und Geld kostets auch.



* = Ist aber auch das einzige Spiel wo ich je im direkten Betriebssystemvergleich diesen Effekt hatte


----------



## K3n$! (15. August 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Na dann schau Dir meine Screens an, die genau vor Deinem Beitrag hängen.
> Win8 vs. Ubuntu auf der gleichen Maschine.



Mit denen konnte ich leider nichts anfangen. Welcher Screenshot gehört denn zu welchem System?
Auf welchem System läuft es denn mit deiner Hardware besser?


----------



## Olstyle (15. August 2015)

Wenn es dir wirklich nur um Office in einer sichereren Umgebung geht kannst du auch einfach Linux in einer VM unter Windows betreiben. Auf Basis der Eingabegeräte bist du dann zwar nicht gekapselt, aber die Programme selbst sind dann getrennt.

Sowieso kann ich auch zum Testen von allem was nicht 3D ist eine kurze VM Installation gegenüber einer "Hardware" Installation empfehlen.


----------



## BenRo (15. August 2015)

Die Eingabegeräte sind doch das Problem, oder? Windows 10 loggt doch nun alle Eingaben, wenn ich die aktuelle Debatte richtig verstanden habe, oder?


----------



## Olstyle (15. August 2015)

Den Part kann man zumindest offiziell abschalten. Was danach noch aufgenommen wird ist unklar (scheint aber in erster Linie die Suchfunktion zu betreffen und nicht beliebige Programme auf dem Rechner). Wobei man sich auch da in einer VM behelfen könnte indem man Maus+Tastatur als "beliebige USB-Hardware" der VM übergibt. Dann braucht man allerdings mindestens eine zweite Maus um wieder raus zu kommen.


----------



## HisN (15. August 2015)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Mit denen konnte ich leider nichts anfangen. Welcher Screenshot gehört denn zu welchem System?
> Auf welchem System läuft es denn mit deiner Hardware besser?



Die Dinger die Bildschirmfoto genannt sind gehören zu Linux (24 FPS) und die, die den Titel des Games tragen und wo das OSD vom Afterburner zu sehen ist, gehören zu Windows (46FPS).



BenRo schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt hier Benchmarks von Metro:Last Light posten, bei dem ich in identischen hohen Einstellungen in Linux ein paar FPS mehr hab, als in Windows 8.1 (ja, richtig gelesen: In Linux läufts besser!*



Guter Punkt, KOTOR2 läuft auf Linux irgendwie "geschmeidiger" als auf Windows.


----------



## 2fastHunter (15. August 2015)

Du brauchst die Platten garnicht groß vorbereiten. Installiere dein Windows regulär auf die Primärpartition. Somit kannst du mittels simplem Kommandozeilentool auch den Booltloader wieder problemlos herstellen, sollte wirklich alles schief laufen 
Dann schaufelst du irgendwo etwas Platz und verkleinerst die entsprechende(n) Partition(en). Den unpartitionierten Platz erkennt der Linux-Installer und schlägt dir selbst eine meist sehr sinnvolle Aufteilung vor. Der kümmert sich um das Partitionieren des unzugewiesenen Platzes und formatiert dies auch gleich im richtigen Format. Auch der Bootloader sollte out of the box korrekt justiert sein. Einige deiner Spiele, welche nicht nativ unter Steam laufen, gehen sehr gut mittel Weni, bzw. PlayOnLinux. Da es sich um DX9-Spiele handelt, hast du auch keine Qualitätseinbuße, da mittlerweile alle Effekte adäquat konvertiert werden können.


----------



## HisN (15. August 2015)

Und wenn Du kein Bootloader-Gehampel haben möchtest, steht in meiner Sig wie man es trennt.


----------



## BenRo (15. August 2015)

Hilft aber ja alles nicht weiter. Wenn Windows, dann Geschnüffel, wenn Linux dann weniger Spiele zur Auswahl. Reboots dauern lang.


----------



## DKK007 (15. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> In welchem Format muss ich die Partition bzw. die HDD Formatieren sodass diese von Windows nicht gelesen werden können?



Linux nutzt das Ext4 Dateisystem, das kenn Windows gar nicht.


----------



## 2fastHunter (15. August 2015)

Wer kein Dualboot möchte, kann auch folgendes probieren (wird etwas teurer):
Rechner 1: Windows und den ganzen tollen Spielen.
Rechner 2: Linux als Hauptrechner mit Office, Browser und den ganzen Schnickschnack.
Wenn ein Spiel nur auf Windows läuft oder gut aussieht, dann wird es auf die Linux-Kiste gestreamt. Der Nachteil sind die höheren Kosten und eventuell ein minimaler Input-Lag. Per Steam sollte das tadellos auch mit nicht-Steam-Spielen klappen (hat man mir gesagt).

Das ist jetzt zwar nicht die schönste Lösung, aber eventuell sogar die sauberste Trennung, wenn du per Windows gar nicht mehr ins Netz willst (ausser Updates ziehen und die üblichen DRM-Geschichten). Der Linux-Rechner köntne sogar extrem preiswert und sparsam sein, wenn darauf praktisch garnicht gezockt und alles gestreamt wird. Sowas hier, reicht dann völlig aus: Athlon 5350 im Lesertest: Ein Jaguar im Käfig? Ein weiterer Vorteil: Wenn du mal garnicht zocken willst (oder nur anspruchslose Titel), heitzt sich die Bude auch nicht auf 

Das Streaming würde eventuell sogar von einem Windows-Host in eine Linux-VW gehen. Inception


----------



## ein_schelm (15. August 2015)

@2fastHunter
Du bringst mich auf eine Idee... ich will mir sowieso ein Tablet besorgen - Das Dell Venue Pro 11. 
Das kommt zwar mit einem Windows aber es sollte doch möglich sein es mit einem Linux zu betreiben?
Das Tablet + Dock reicht ja als Arbeits- und Medien-System?! Für Spiele hab ich dann meine Gaming-Kiste.
Kann man den Touchscreen und den G3 Empfänger unter Linux problemlos einrichten?

Wobei es schon komisch anmutet, einen 1.000 € PC zur Konsole zu degradieren...

Vielleicht lohnt es sich doch in Zukunft direkt zur Konsole zu greifen?!
Aber welche? Die XBox soll ja auch ordentlich mitlauschen...
Wie schau das bei der PS4 aus?


----------



## Abductee (15. August 2015)

Bevor du dir ein Tablet holst, würd ich mir lieber einen günstigen Nettop holen.

Zotac ZBOX nano CI320 Plus (ZBOX-CI320NANO-P-BE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Inkl. 4GB RAM und 64GB SSD

Produktvergleich Zotac ZBOX nano CI320 (ZBOX-CI320NANO-BE), Zotac ZBOX nano CA320 (ZBOX-CA320NANO-BE), Zotac ZBOX nano CI520 (ZBOX-CI520NANO-BE) | Geizhals Deutschland
Selber bestücken


----------



## ein_schelm (15. August 2015)

Guter Tipp... aber ich brauch sowieso was Mobiles. Da passt mir das Konzept von Dell ganz gut: Tablet, Ultrabook und PC in einem Gerät (mit Docks erweiterbar)

Unter anderem möcht ich das Tab als Streaming-Plattform und als HTPC nutzen.
Wobei mir grad einfällt das dann wieder der Kampf mit der TV-Karte unter Linux anfällt  - das wird ne Fummelei.

Linux... hab zu hohe Ansprüche, kann das System aber nicht einrichten


----------



## 2fastHunter (15. August 2015)

Bei Linux ist es wichitg, sich vor dem Hardwarekauf zu informieren, was mit guten Treibern problemlos rennt und wo Fummelei angesagt ist oder der Diesnt ganz verweigert wird. Windows-Nutzer sind da etwas verwöhnt. Gerade bei "spezieller" Hardware wie Laptops und co sollte man vorher genau hinschauen und eventuell in Foren mal kurz nachfragen, wie die Erfahrunsgberichte sind. Denn da ist meist viel propritäres OEM-Zeugs drin.


----------



## ein_schelm (16. August 2015)

Und wenn ich eine Art NAS mit einem Linux einrichte. Über diesem NAS laufen alle Internetaktivitäten - auch Medien und Private-/Geschäfts-Dateien lagern hier. 

Wenn ich nun Surfen oder Zugriff auf Daten haben will, kann man doch über eine Remote Verbindung einen Linux-PC über ein Windows steuern?!

So sollte doch alles sauber getrennt sein?


----------



## Olstyle (16. August 2015)

Das ist nicht besser oder schlechter getrennt als die von mir schon vorgeschlagene VM auf dem Windows Host. Wenn du Angst vor Keylogging hast bringt es 0, alles Andere wird separiert.


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Und wenn ich eine Art NAS mit einem Linux einrichte. Über diesem NAS laufen alle Internetaktivitäten - auch Medien und Private-/Geschäfts-Dateien lagern hier.
> 
> Wenn ich nun Surfen oder Zugriff auf Daten haben will, kann man doch über eine Remote Verbindung einen Linux-PC über ein Windows steuern?!
> 
> So sollte doch alles sauber getrennt sein?



Da kann Windows dann doch auch die Daten zugreifen. Auch wenn man ne VM einrichtet, kann das Hostsystem alles kontrollieren, Also nur Linux mit ner Windows-VM verwenden.


----------



## ein_schelm (16. August 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du Angst vor Keylogging hast bringt es 0, alles Andere wird separiert.



Stimmt. Und die ganzen Hardware Backdoors gibts auch noch...

Ach verdammt...
Ich lass es. Hab eh nix zu verbergen... 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da kann Windows dann doch auch die Daten zugreifen.



Wird bei einer Remote Verbindung nicht bloß das Abbild des Desktops übermittelt?


----------



## Jimini (16. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Wird bei einer Remote Verbindung nicht bloß das Abbild des Desktops übermittelt?


Nein, irgendwie müssen ja auch die Daten der Eingabegeräte übermittelt werden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (16. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Ach verdammt...
> Ich lass es. Hab eh nix zu verbergen...



Das ist allerdings der falsche Ansatz. Die wenigsten werden "was zu verbergen haben". Aber darum geht es nicht.
Die Privatsphäre muss geschützt bleiben. Ich habe keine Lust, zum gläsernen Bürger zu werden.


----------



## warawarawiiu (16. August 2015)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings der falsche Ansatz. Die wenigsten werden "was zu verbergen haben". Aber darum geht es nicht.
> Die Privatsphäre muss geschützt bleiben. Ich habe keine Lust, zum gläsernen Bürger zu werden.



Die Lust hat keiner, aber wie du siehst wird man praktisch gezwungen.

Man kann auf Windows heutzutage leider nicht mehr verzichten. Als Gamer nicht, auf arbeit.

Traurig aber wahr....Microsoft hat uns hier an den eisern und nutzt das jetzt eben aus


----------



## Abductee (17. August 2015)

Das mit der Arbeit ist zu allgemein gehalten.

Libreoffice macht einen guten Job, auch wenn eine Umgewöhnung da ist.
Outlook lässt sich über die Weboberfläche aufrufen und spezielle Programme lassen sich auch über einen Terminalserver realisieren.
Fürs ADDS bietet Ubuntu Landscape als Ersatz an.


----------



## Jimini (17. August 2015)

Ich arbeite seit 2 Jahren an der Uni - leider ist bei uns MS Office ein Quasi-Standard. Outlook lässt sich bislang hervorragend durch Thunderbird und entsprechende Addons ersetzen, bei Word und vor allem Powerpoint sieht es schon anders aus. Mittlerweile kann ich zwar auch häufig Libreoffice Writer statt Word nehmen, aber manchmal brauche ich dann "das Original". Impress stellt bislang leider keinen wirklichen Ersatz für Powerpoint dar, zudem lassen sich .pptx-Dateien nur äußerst begrenzt mit Impress bearbeiten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ein_schelm (17. August 2015)

Warum muss Linux auch diese Schwächen haben? Von einem Normal-User kann man nicht erwarten das er Treiber dekompiliert.


----------



## Olstyle (17. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Warum muss Linux auch diese Schwächen haben? Von einem Normal-User kann man nicht erwarten das er Treiber dekompiliert.


Wie kommst du jetzt darauf?
*De*kompilieren muss ein Normaluser nie irgendwas und kompilieren nur bei "exotischer" Hardware.


----------



## BenRo (17. August 2015)

Niemand erwartet von dir oder irgendjemand anderem, dass er irgendwas dekompiliert. Linux ist ein Betriebssystem, bei dem man (u. A. wegen der starken Stückelung der Aufgaben auf sehr kleine Programme, andererseits wegen der Open Source Kultur) so ziemlich alles ändern, einstellen, konfigurieren kann. Trotzdem bietet es hohe Stabilität, Datensicherheit und Datenschutz. Dafür wird halt vom User erwartet, dass er sich mit eventuell auftretenden Problemen auseinander setzt, die klassische „Ein Neustart wirds schon richten“ - Lösung funktioniert hier nicht. Es ist was für Leute die zumindest ansatzweise wissen wollen, wie ihr System funktioniert. Das mag dir alles nicht gefallen, ist aber kein Mangel von Linux sondern einfach ein anderer Ansatz.


----------



## azzih (17. August 2015)

Linux und Gamer passt nicht so recht zusammen. Wenn du ernsthaft zocken willst dann kommst du nicht an Windows drum rum. 
Und diese Open Office User hasse ich auch wie die Pest. Wie oft hab ich in der Uni ein Dokument von denen bekommen, wos wieder mal sämtliche Formatierungen zerhauen hat oder wo die Präsentationen von mir nochmal mühsam nachbearbeitet werden mussten. Kauft euch bitte ein vernünftiges Office oder ladet es wegen mir illegal runter. Und in Zeiten wo ich legale Windows Keys für 20-30€ bekomme (+gratis Update auf Win10), warum sollte man sich da als Normalnutzer Linux antun?


----------



## BenRo (17. August 2015)

Warum man sich Linux antun sollte? Weil Linux stabiler läuft, schneller bootet, für Updates meist nicht rebootet werden muss, es weniger Ressourcen braucht, Software einfacher installiert ist (Paketmanager sind sowas wie App Stores), es keine Viren für Linux gibt, es nicht schnüffelt und zudem kostenlos ist.


----------



## ein_schelm (17. August 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> kompilieren nur bei "exotischer" Hardware.



Bin von Worst-Case ausgegangen.
Und ist eine TV-Karte exotisch genug?
Wobei meine TV-Karte angeblich Linux-Support hat nur bin ich trotz Anleitung dran gescheitert nen Sender einzustellen. Mag auch an der Software liegen die ich vielleicht nicht korrekt eingestellt hab.

Linux ist angeblich so einfach und zu einem gewissen Grad stimmt das. Aber wenn man auf Probleme stößt, sieht man sich plötzlich mit Konsolenbefehlen konfrontiert.


----------



## azzih (17. August 2015)

stabiler? Ich hatte seit Windows7 quasi kein Absturz wegen dem OS mehr
schneller? Mein Windows ist sofort startbereit von der SSD, Bootzeit nicht vorhanden
Ressourcen? Braucht heute überhaupt noch ein OS nennenswerte Ressourcen? Wahrscheinlich fressen 2 Chrome Tabs mehr Ram als das ganze OS. Einzig das Windows sich mit der Zeit aufbläht auf der Platte nervt zugegeben. Muss man halt alle halbe Jahre mal die Sicherungsdateien löschen.
Viren?  Weil Windows so ne bestimmende Marktmacht hat sind Schadensoftware logischerweise auch daraufhin ausgerichtet. Wäre Linux keine Niesche gäbe es genauso viel Viren dafür. Im Endeffekt ist zu 95% eh der Nutzer der Verantwortliche wenns darum geht wie die Schadenssoftware aufn Rechner kam.
Linux gratis? Ja das ist ne nette Sache und ich finds auch gut das es Leute gibt die in ihrer Freizeit für Lau daran rumbasteln.


----------



## BenRo (17. August 2015)

Und einen Konsolenbefehl kann man nicht googeln?

Dass du mit rechtsklick -> kopieren ne Datei kopierst, musstest du irgendwann auch erst mal lernen, jetzt ist es das normalste der Welt. Einfach Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## Gimmick (17. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Linux ist angeblich so einfach und zu einem gewissen Grad stimmt das. Aber wenn man auf Probleme stößt, sieht man sich plötzlich mit Konsolenbefehlen konfrontiert.



Ist richtig. Kann auch ein Nachteil sein und man sollte immernoch vorher überprüfen ob es für die verwendete Hardware Treiber gibt.

Aber es kann eben auch ein Vorteil sein. Ich habe unter Linux schon ältere Hardware zum laufen gebracht, die unter Windows einfach nicht mehr ging. 
Es gab schlicht keine Treiber mehr, unter Linux konnte ich das Problem nach 10 Minuten googlen lösen.

Insofern könnte man auch sagen "bei bestimmten Problemen kann man die Konsole nutzen" ^^.

Nichtsdestotrotz kann man Linux als Gaming-OS immer noch vergessen - leider.


----------



## Jimini (17. August 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Und diese Open Office User hasse ich auch wie die Pest. Wie oft hab ich in der Uni ein Dokument von denen bekommen, wos wieder mal sämtliche Formatierungen zerhauen hat oder wo die Präsentationen von mir nochmal mühsam nachbearbeitet werden mussten.


Ja, fürchterlich, diese User, die keine proprietären Dateiformate nutzen wollen... 


> Kauft euch bitte ein vernünftiges Office oder ladet es wegen mir illegal runter. Und in Zeiten wo ich legale Windows Keys für 20-30€ bekomme (+gratis Update auf Win10), warum sollte man sich da als Normalnutzer Linux antun?


Und was ist, wenn man keine Lust auf ein Betriebssystem hat, welches deutlich mehr Speicherplatz und RAM braucht, bei dem man sich Gedanken wegen Schadsoftware machen muss, welches keine zentrale Paketverwaltung unterstützt? 
Und wieso installierst du dir nicht einfach Open Office oder Libre Office, um mit den anderen Dateien klarzukommen?


ein_schelm schrieb:


> Linux ist angeblich so einfach und zu einem gewissen Grad stimmt das. Aber wenn man auf Probleme stößt, sieht man sich plötzlich mit Konsolenbefehlen konfrontiert.


Wo ist das Problem bei Konsolenbefehlen?


azzih schrieb:


> Ressourcen? Braucht heute überhaupt noch ein OS nennenswerte Ressourcen?


Nicht alle Leute haben einen potenten Rechner. Linux läuft auch auf einem alten EEE PC. Wie sieht es da mit Windows aus?


> Viren?  Weil Windows so ne bestimmende Marktmacht hat sind Schadensoftware logischerweise auch daraufhin ausgerichtet. Wäre Linux keine Niesche gäbe es genauso viel Viren dafür. Im Endeffekt ist zu 95% eh der Nutzer der Verantwortliche wenns darum geht wie die Schadenssoftware aufn Rechner kam.


Wenn man beachtet, wie schnell Patches für Sicherheitslücken unter Linux bereitstehen (teilweise binnen weniger Stunden nach Bekanntwerden der Lücke) und wie es bei Adobe oder Microsoft aussieht, dann liegt es nicht nur an den Nutzern. Zumal es in Zeiten von Drive-by-Downloads, welche man sich auch auf seriösen Seiten einfangen kann, zu kurz gedacht ist, wenn man die Verantwortung nur auf die User schiebt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ein_schelm (17. August 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem bei Konsolenbefehlen?



Hab das eher Allgemein formuliert - wobei meine Lust auch begrenzt ist, einen unter Windows simplen Vorgang, unter Linux nachzuvollziehen und ständig Google zu rate ziehen zu müssen. 

Für mich ist das Thema jetzt soweit erledigt als das ich einen separaten Arbeits-PC mit Linux einrichten werde - ohne irgendwelche Besonderheiten.


----------



## K3n$! (17. August 2015)

Viel Spaß bei der Wahl der richtigen Distribution


----------



## ein_schelm (17. August 2015)

Wieso?
Die steht schon fest: Linux Mint mit MATE...

Es sei denn hinter Mint/Debian sitzen Leute die regelmäßig besuch von der NSA bekommen?
Dann ist die frage welches System frei gänzlich frei ist?


----------



## BenRo (17. August 2015)

Ich glaube das ist der einzige Punkt, über den du dir beim Umstieg nun wirklich keine Sorgen machen brauchst. Da gibts keine Backdoors, keine Schnüffelsoftware oder sonstiges. 

Ganz davon abgesehen: Wenn die NSA Informationen will, dann kriegt sie die auch.


----------



## Olstyle (17. August 2015)

Debian ist "gänzlich frei". Auch nach der Stallman Interpretation. 
Ubuntu und die Mint-Varianten die darauf basieren (alle außer LMDE) sind Abhängig von Canonical, die schon mal etwas unsportlich mit der Open-Source Bewegung umgehen. 
Mint selbst hat eine französisch geprägte Entwicklerbasis und hängt an keiner Firma, geht aber generell bei den Releases recht unbekümmert mit der Trennung von freier und geschlossener (gratis-) Software um (was aber gerade die Beliebtheit aus macht weil man meist nichts nachinstallieren muss).


----------



## K3n$! (17. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Die steht schon fest: Linux Mint mit MATE...
> 
> Es sei denn hinter Mint/Debian sitzen Leute die regelmäßig besuch von der NSA bekommen?
> Dann ist die frage welches System frei gänzlich frei ist?



Ah stimmt, hatte ich vergessen 
Mit Mint macht man sicher nichts falsch, wobei mir Mate nicht so zusagt.
Finde XFCE da moderner und vom Konzept her ähnlich.


----------



## ein_schelm (17. August 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Debian ist "gänzlich frei".



Also dann gleich Debian.



K3n$! schrieb:


> Finde XFCE da moderner und vom Konzept her ähnlich.



XFCE ist auch gut aber Moderner als MATE?
Bei MATE gefällt mir das Startmenü. Suchleiste, Favoriten  mehr Verknüpfungen zu den wichtigsten Systemkontrollen.


----------



## BenRo (17. August 2015)

KDE hat auch ein sehr schönes, modernes Startmenü mit Suchleiste, Favoriten etc. und ist sehr gut an den eigenen Bedarf anpassbar. Schaus dir mal an.


----------



## Jimini (18. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Aber wenn man auf Probleme stößt, sieht man sich plötzlich mit Konsolenbefehlen konfrontiert.





ein_schelm schrieb:


> Hab das eher Allgemein formuliert - wobei  meine Lust auch begrenzt ist, einen unter Windows simplen Vorgang, unter  Linux nachzuvollziehen und ständig Google zu rate ziehen zu müssen.





ein_schelm schrieb:


> Also dann gleich Debian.


Debian  richtet sich schon eher an erfahrene User. Das ist natürlich kein Grund,  nicht mit Debian anzufangen - meine erste wirklich genutzte  Distribution war Gentoo - aber man sollte sich darüber im Klaren sein,  dass man dann halt deutlich mehr nachschlagen muss. 
Zudem weiß ich gar nicht, ob Debian ein "klickbares" Paketmanagement mitbringt. um die Konsole kommst du sehr wahrscheinlich kaum herum. Ich betreibe seit rund 3 Jahren einen Debian-Server - es ist okay, aber wenn man mal etwas abseits der Stable-Quellen installieren will, wird es schnell kompliziert. apt ist in meinen Augen ein sehr holpriges Paketmanagement.


> XFCE ist auch gut aber Moderner als MATE?
> Bei MATE gefällt mir das Startmenü. Suchleiste, Favoriten  mehr Verknüpfungen zu den wichtigsten Systemkontrollen.


In Sachen grafischer Oberfläche ist es ohnehin Geschmackssache - da kann man nur schwerlich drüber diskutieren. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## ein_schelm (18. August 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Debian  richtet sich schon eher an erfahrene User. Das ist natürlich kein Grund,  nicht mit Debian anzufangen - meine erste wirklich genutzte  Distribution war Gentoo - aber man sollte sich darüber im Klaren sein,  dass man dann halt deutlich mehr nachschlagen muss.
> Zudem weiß ich gar nicht, ob Debian ein "klickbares" Paketmanagement mitbringt. um die Konsole kommst du sehr wahrscheinlich kaum herum. Ich betreibe seit rund 3 Jahren einen Debian-Server - es ist okay, aber wenn man mal etwas abseits der Stable-Quellen installieren will, wird es schnell kompliziert. apt ist in meinen Augen ein sehr holpriges Paketmanagement.



Hatte schon mit Debian zu tun. Es hat genau wie Ubuntu und Mint ein "klickbaren" Paketmanager. Flash musst ich damals nachinstallieren aber das fällt heute ja weg. Der Grund warum ich nicht bei Debian blieb war das ich nicht Konsequent zwischen zocken und Arbeit getrennt hab. War eben zu bequemlich. Dieser Rechner wird einfach nur zum arbeiten und surfen benutzt nix außergewöhnliches. Da passt dann auch Debian in der Basisinstallation. 

Und vielleicht hab ich doch noch irgendwann die Muße mein HTPC mit Linux zu betreiben... wenn nicht diese vermaledeite TV-Karte wäre...


----------



## Jimini (18. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Und vielleicht hab ich doch noch irgendwann die Muße mein HTPC mit Linux zu betreiben...


Hier empfehle ich in den meisten Fällen Kodibuntu - das ist Ubuntu mit Kodi oben drauf. Damit läuft mein HTPC seit über 2 Jahren und ich will nichts anderes mehr. Einzig das Einbinden von Streamingdiensten ist hier und da schwierig, aber um Inhalte auf Dateiebene wiederzugeben, eignet es sich großartig. Es gibt zusätzlich hunderte Addons, mit welchen sich etwa Mediatheken etc. einbinden lassen. Bedient wird das ganze je nach Geschmack mit normalen Eingabegeräten oder Apps (bspw. Yatse für Android). Ich nutze meistens meine Logitech Harmony.

MfG Jimini


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ja, fürchterlich, diese User, die keine proprietären Dateiformate nutzen wollen...
> Und was ist, wenn man keine Lust auf ein Betriebssystem hat, welches deutlich mehr Speicherplatz und RAM braucht, bei dem man sich Gedanken wegen Schadsoftware machen muss, welches keine zentrale Paketverwaltung unterstützt?
> Und wieso installierst du dir nicht einfach Open Office oder Libre Office, um mit den anderen Dateien klarzukommen?



Oder eben einfach als PDF exportieren. Das kann jedes Gerät lesen.


----------



## Jimini (18. August 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder eben einfach als PDF exportieren. Das kann jedes Gerät lesen.


Allerdings ist damit dann kein kollaboratives Arbeiten mehr möglich - und zumindest bei uns kommt es häufig vor, dass beispielsweise ein Zeitschriftenartikel gemeinsam erstellt wird, indem man zusammen an einer Datei arbeitet.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Olstyle (18. August 2015)

Artikel/Paper + Uni verbinden ich eigentlich mit LaTeX.


----------



## Jimini (19. August 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Artikel/Paper + Uni verbinden ich eigentlich mit LaTeX.


Das hängt nicht zuletzt vom Fach / der Subdisziplin ab. Bei uns wird sehr wenig / gar nicht mit Formeln gearbeitet. Zudem wollen manche Journals tatsächlich DOC- oder DOCX-Files haben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ein_schelm (19. August 2015)

Ist zwar nicht ganz Thema aber will deswegen kein Fred eröffnen.

Wenn ich schon aus Paranoia das System wechsel, dann auch Konsequent: Nun hab ich mir überlegt welche Browser es so gibt und welche ich benutze.

Edge und Internet Explorer fällt klarerweise raus.
Chrome ist Google und sicher kein stück besser als Microsoft.
Genauso schaust mit Safari aus - ist Apple (gibts den Browser eigentlich für Linux?).

Was bleibt:
Hab gehört das sich Firefox mit einigen Unternehmen ins Bett legt. Somit wäre dieser Browser auch Korrumpiert? Oder nicht?
Wie sieht es mit Opera aus? Ist ne Internet-Suite die ne Cloud anbietet? Verlockend ist das auch nicht.

Welchen Browser benutzt ihr?


----------



## Abductee (19. August 2015)

Wie schauts aus mit Chromium? Funkt der auch nach Hause?


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus mit Chromium? Funkt der auch nach Hause?



Chromium ist Opensource genauso wie Firefox/Iceweasel.


----------



## ein_schelm (19. August 2015)

Ich werd auf jeden Fall mit VirtualBox arbeiten. Dann läuft das surfen über ein anderes Linux 
Hab gehört das man mit VirtualBox ein Programm aus einer VM direkt starten kann?! Wie macht man das?

EDIT:
Wo landen eigentlich all die Programme man so installiert? Wo kann ich diese wieder deinstallieren? Gibt es da ein Interface welches auch Programme auflistet die man nicht über den Paketmanager installiert hat?
Werden alle Programmteile wieder sauber deinstalliert oder bleiben Dateien oder Einstellungen zurück?

Ich möchte Linux zunächst auf meine zweite HDD installieren. Wie muss ich vorgehen wenn UEFI den Bootvorgang übernehmen soll?


----------



## Die_Himbeere (20. August 2015)

Hallo,

erstmal find ichs super, dass du dich für Linux interessierst 
Ich versuche mal meine Erfahrungen einzubinden und ein paar Fragen, so gut es geht, zu beantworten ( bitte korrigieren falls ich wo falsch liegen sollte)

Linux auf nem Tablet ist so ne Sache...
 Hab mich da auch etwas informiert darüber, geht nicht wirklich gut. Dann lieber auf ne Custom Android-Rom zurückgreifen, das sollte wesentlich besser laufen (Wenn denn davor schon ein Android auf dem System lief).

Spielen unter Linux: Dadurch, dass das OS ressourcenschonender ist als Windoof ist laufen die nativ unterstützten Spiele meist etwas schneller. Unter Minecraft habe ich sogar mit einem wesentlich schlechteren Pc bessere Ergebnisse^^ (Hab nen Screen mit dem ich ~270FPS habe [durch die Welt laufen] und bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich die 1400FPS mit G3258 @4.4GHz und ner 750ti geknackt habe [einbuddeln^^]) 
Aber Tripple A Titel kannst du so gut wie vergessen, da muss ich mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen.

Wenn du die Programme über nen "Manager" (ich nenn das jetzt mal so) installierst/deinstallierst geschieht das ganze meines Erachtens nach ziemlich gut, Programme im Terminal installieren ist verdammt einfach wenn man ne 1:1 Anleitung benutzen kann. Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist findet man meistens Anleitungen zu vorherigen Linux-Versionen, diese kann man dann umändern bzw sich selbst etwas zusammenschustern was ich auch schon des häufigeren erfolgreich gemacht habe. (Heute z.B. den RubyRipper, Pendant zu EAC, funzt einwandfrei obwohl ich ne Anleitung von 2008 unter Ubuntu 8 oder 10 (?) unter meinem Mint Cinnamon 17.1 benutzt habe mit leichten Veränderungen bzw anderen Quellen)

Vom Programme deinstallieren habe ich keine Ahnung was das Terminal angeht, habe ich noch nie angewendet.

Die Programme, bzw Programmbestandteile, landen meist in bestimmten Verzeichnissen z.B. /usr/bin/XY /usr/lib/XY oder dergleichen, das lässt sich schlecht pauschalisieren. Du kannst aber auch unkompilierte Programme in nen Ordner kopieren und dort dann kompilieren, dann hast du das, mehr oder weniger, ganze Programm in dem Ordner/Verzeichnis.

Unter Ubuntu/Mint kannst du vor der Installation die Festplatte auswählen auf der du es installieren willst, du kannst dann sogar den einzelnen Partitionen unterschiedliche Verzeichnisse zuweisen, z.B. deinem /home Verzeichnis eine 250GB Partition zuweisen, eine einzelne Partition deinem Swap (Auslagerungsspeicher) zuweisen usw...

Noch was: Was mir unter Linux so gefällt und weshalb ich eigentlich nur noch Linux nutzen möchte (ich komme selbst nicht wegen dem Zocken nicht drum rum) sind die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten die du hast. Du kannst als Superuser quasi dein ganzes System zerpflücken bis nichts mehr funktioniert... 
Was glaubst du wieso viele große Firmen ein eigenes Linux haben(kommt natürlich aufs Anwendungsgebiet an)? Weil es sich so gut anpassen lässt, fast alle Server (zumindest große Rechenzentren) laufen mit Linux. Schau mal unter https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/TOP500 bei "Betriebssysteme" Das nur mal so am Rande 

MfG


----------



## Jimini (20. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Wo landen eigentlich all die Programme man so installiert?


Das kommt auf das Programm an. Der Filesystem Hierarchy Standard gibt vor, wo welche Dateien landen. Leider hält sich nicht jede Software daran, aber die meiste.


> Wo kann ich diese wieder deinstallieren?


Das läuft - ebenso wie die Installation - über die Paketverwaltung, egal ob grafisch oder auf der Kommandozeile.


> Werden alle Programmteile wieder sauber deinstalliert oder bleiben Dateien oder Einstellungen zurück?


Das hängt davon ab, wie du installierst. Standardmäßig bleiben Einstellungen zurück, es ist aber auch möglich, ein Paket komplett von der Festplatte zu tilgen. Gegebenenfalls ist dann aber ein bisschen Handarbeit nötig (so wie auch unter Windows).


> Ich möchte Linux zunächst auf meine zweite HDD installieren. Wie muss ich vorgehen wenn UEFI den Bootvorgang übernehmen soll?



Die meisten Distributionen können mittlerweile gut mit UEFI umgehen, allerdings muss das Installationsmedium dann auch im UEFI-Modus gestartet werden. Über Google solltest du mit "(Name deiner Distribution) UEFI" eine Anleitung finden können.



Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Wenn du die Programme über nen "Manager" (ich nenn das jetzt mal so)  installierst/deinstallierst geschieht das ganze meines Erachtens nach  ziemlich gut, Programme im Terminal installieren ist verdammt einfach  wenn man ne 1:1 Anleitung benutzen kann.


Die Installation / Deinstallation mittels Tastaturbefehl finde ich persönlich einfacher als über das grafische Menü. Unter Debian / Ubuntu nimmt man beispielsweise "apt-get install PROGRAMMNAME", unter Gentoo ist es ein "emerge PROGRAMMNAME".


> Vom Programme deinstallieren habe ich keine Ahnung was das Terminal angeht, habe ich noch nie angewendet.


Hier verhält es sich ähnlich wie bei der Installation - "apt-get remove PROGRAMMNAME" ("apt-get remove --purge PROGRAMMNAME" zur vollständigen Deinstallation) resp. "emerge --unmerge PROGRAMMNAME".
Jede große Distribution hat aber ein Wiki oder zumindest eine ordentliche Anleitung, wo genau sowas erklärt ist.


> Du kannst als  Superuser quasi dein ganzes System zerpflücken bis nichts mehr  funktioniert...


Der Vorteil ist da meines Erachtens eher, dass man sein System eigentlich IMMER wieder retten kann. Ich habe von Leuten gelesen, die ihr Linux-System länger als 8 Jahre betrieben haben, ohne eine einzige Neuinstallation.
Natürlich bringt die Macht eines root auch Verantwortung. Wenn man als root unterwegs ist, sollte man schon mitdenken beim Benutzen des Systems, denn die Freiheit, wirklich alles tun zu können, bringt mit sich, dass man dadurch natürlich auch sein System zerschießen kann.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ein_schelm (20. August 2015)

Also Xubuntu bietet mir an Linux neben Windows zu Installieren. Linux Mint scheint Windows nicht zu erkennen und will die Platt löschen.
Beide Systeme hab ich im UEFI-Modus gestartet - kann ich nun davon ausgehen das (zuminst Xubuntu) alles richtig Installiert?

Momentan ist Windows auf einer SSD installiert. Die 100 MB EFI-Partition ist auch auf der SSD.
Daneben hab ich noch zwei Festplatten. (auf einer davon will sich Xubuntu Installieren)


----------



## ein_schelm (20. August 2015)

So hab jetzt Xubuntu drauf. Hat ohne aufwendiges einstellen geklappt. Einfach das Live-Medium im UEFI-Modus starten und Partition/Massenspeicher wählen.

Klar das nicht alles Problemlos klappt. Ich hab Probleme mit der Anzeige. Wenn ich Fenster verschiebe, "zerreißen" diese. Im Firefox scrollen teilt ein Balken das Fenster.
Folgende Treiber werden mir angeboten: (Anhang)

Keiner dieser Treiber brachte eine Veränderung. Der Treiber von der AMD Webseite zerstörte sogar mein grafisches Interface.

Hab eine AMD Radeon R9 290


----------



## DKK007 (20. August 2015)

Bei mir hat LinuxMint das Windows immer erkannt. Notfalls die Partitionen von Hand auswählen. 

Selbst da wird fast immer dann auch das Windows mit in den Grub eingebunden. Wenn nicht geht das Nachträglich noch über die Reparatur-Funktion die du als 2. Eintrag im Grub hast.

Bei (X/K)Ubuntu und LinuxMint hast du den Vorteil, das es sehr viele (auch deutsche) Anleitungen gibt. Normalerweise funktionieren auch die Anleitungen für Debian, auf dem ja Ubuntu basiert.


----------



## ein_schelm (21. August 2015)

Linux kostet eine menge nerven, wenn man nicht weis wo es lang geht...

Mit dem freien AMD Treiber von xorg hab ich nerviges Tearing. Bin gestern noch einer Anleitung gefolgt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t8...NjrGBFXa_4&annotation_id=annotation_363776025
Brachte kein erfolg.
Die Anleitungen der ubuntu-Wiki versteh ich nur zur hälfte...

Und da haben wir die Situation. Ich will doch nur das die Grafikkarte richtig funktioniert! Und genau das ist der Grund warum Linux auf dem PC niemals erfolgreicher werden kann.


----------



## Jimini (21. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Linux kostet eine menge nerven, wenn man nicht weis wo es lang geht...


Wenn man nicht weiß wo es lang geht, ist es egal, ob man mit Linux, Windows, MacOS oder DOS zu tun hat.
Ich will jetzt nicht anfangen, über meine Erfahrungen mit AMD-Grafikkarten unter Linux zu schwadronieren, daher folgende Fragen an dich: welche Grafikkarte / welche GPU nutzt du? Welcher Treiber ist installiert? An welcher Anleitung im Wiki hast du dich orientiert?

MfG Jimini


----------



## ein_schelm (21. August 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht weiß wo es lang geht, ist es egal, ob man mit Linux, Windows, MacOS oder DOS zu tun hat.



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen! Unter Windows geht alles 100 mal einfacher - schon alleine weil es die .exe gibt! Klar macht es das System auch unsicherer aber ein ausführbares Programm das alles automatisch installiert, einstellt und dann Funktioniert ist für ein Anwender einfacher. Wenn ein Treiber mal nicht automatisch Funktioniert, lädt man sich eben einfach die .exe runter oder man installiert den Treiber von der CD.

Aber ich versteh schon für dich ist Linux wahrscheinlich so selbstverständlich wie für mich Windows. 



Jimini schrieb:


> welche Grafikkarte / welche GPU nutzt du?



CPU: Intel Xeon 1230v3
GPU: AMD Radeon R9 290
MB: Gigabyte H87-HD3 
RAM: 8 GB
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB

Welcher Treiber ist installiert? An welcher Anleitung im Wiki hast du dich orientiert?
Xubuntu bietet mir 3 Treiber an (Anhang) die das Problem Tearing in der Benutzeroberfläche und in Firefox nicht beheben.
Zudem bin ich noch dieser Anleitung gefolgt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t8...NjrGBFXa_4&annotation_id=annotation_363776025 
und hab den Treiber von der AMD-Webseite Installiert. Im AMD-Catalyst kann man zwar eine Einstellung gegen Tearing vornehmen, aber die Setzt sich immer zurück. Und das Catalyst mit Root-Rechten lässt sich nicht öffnen.

Ein 4k Video läuft aber Flüssig und ohne Anzeigefehler. Als mir dann aber noch aufgefallen ist, das sich die Auflösung auf Youtube nicht verändern lässt (hab nur 360p und 720p) und auch hier keine Lösung fand, hatte ich für gestern die Nase voll von Linux.


----------



## BenRo (21. August 2015)

Gibt auch in Linux ausführbare Binärdateien. Nur brauchen die keine .exe-Endung.
Ausführbar wird ne Datei durch entsprechende Berechtigung (das x von rwx, zB chmod datei u+x macht die Datei für den Besitzer ausführbar). 
Das können dann zB Shellskripte sein (entspricht der .bat in Windows) oder eben Binärdateien (entspricht der .exe)


----------



## ein_schelm (21. August 2015)

Für die wirklich wichtigen Sachen gibts sowas offensichtlich nicht 

Also zumindest was die Einbindung von Hardware Angeht ist Linux sehr rückständig. Da muss man viel Hand anlegen und wäre das Thema Datenschutz nicht so präsent, wäre auch bei mir hier Schluss und ich zähl mich mal nicht zum DAU... Einem Normal-User kann man sowas schlicht nicht zumuten.


----------



## Jimini (21. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Unter Windows geht alles 100 mal einfacher


Falsch. Für dich ist Windows einfacher, weil du Windows gewohnt bist. Ich habe mein ganzes Leben mit Messer, Gabel und Löffel gegessen und komme mit Stäbchen überhaupt nicht klar. Wenn ich jetzt sage, dass mit Stäbchen zu essen 100mal schwieriger ist, dann schauen mich einige Milliarden Asiaten komisch an. Wenn du gelernt hast, mit dem Auto rechts zu fahren, dann wirst du in Großbritannien erst einmal umdenken müssen und das Fahren wird anfang deutlich anstrengender sein.

Was ich sagen will: nicht anders ist es, wenn du von Windows zu Linux wechselst. Du bist es gewöhnt, von Hand eine Installationsdatei zu öffnen, den Pfad einzugeben, mitunter riesige Installationsdateien herunterzuladen, alles über grafische Oberflächen zu machen, Partitionen nicht einfach irgendwohin mounten zu können, keine zentrale Softwareverwaltung zu haben (die Systemsteuerung zählt nicht  )...
Unter Linux werden mitunter ganz andere Konzepte verfolgt, beispielsweise das, dass alles eine Datei ist. Da muss man sich erstmal von den Windows-Gewohnheiten lösen - und das ist umso schwerer, je länger und je sicherer man Windows genutzt hat.


> schon alleine weil es die .exe gibt!


Was genau ist der Vorteil einer *.exe? Oder einer *.deb?


ein_schelm schrieb:


> Für die wirklich wichtigen Sachen gibts sowas offensichtlich nicht


Die meisten Pakete kann man direkt auf den Projektseiten herunterladen und dann von Hand installieren, wenn man will. Ich mache das aber seltenst, da für mich so gut wie alles in den offiziellen Quellen bereitsteht.


> Also zumindest was die Einbindung von Hardware Angeht ist Linux sehr rückständig. Da muss man viel Hand anlegen [...]


Das liegt vielmehr daran, dass sich viele Hersteller nicht um die Bereitstellung von ordentlichen Linux-Treibern kümmern.
Ich habe einen EEE PC hier, auf welchem Xubuntu von Anfang an sauber lief. Ebenso auf den PCs meiner Eltern.
Ich  habe in der Vergangenheit mehrfach schlechte Erfahrungen mit AMD- bzw.  Ati-GPUs unter Linux gemacht, weswegen ich seit Jahren nur noch  Nvidia-GPUs verwende (oder halt Intel-Gedöns).


> Einem Normal-User kann man sowas schlicht nicht zumuten.


Och, nicht unbedingt...meine Eltern nutzen jetzt seit rund 2 Jahren sehr zufrieden Xubuntu, Windows7 kam nur noch hinzu, weil sie ab und an mal MS Office brauchen. Win7 wird aber nur alle paar Monate mal gebootet (was meine Eltern dann meistens bereuen, weil erstmal ewig lang Updates installiert werden müssen).
Aber man muss bei Linux leider nach wie vor darauf achten, welche Hardware man verbaut hat. Sehr sehr viele Treiber sind zwar mittlerweile schon an Bord oder können schnell nachinstalliert werden, andere Treiber hingegen fehlen schlichtweg, weil manche Hersteller einen Sche*ß auf Linux-Nutzer geben.

An dein ursprüngliches Problem kann ich mich eventuell nachher setzen - ich habe wie gesagt keinen AMD-Chip hier, daher kann ich das Problem leider nicht direkt nachvollziehen. Mir ging es jetzt erstmal nur darum, mit ein paar Missverständnissen aufzuräumen, welche man regelmäßig von Leuten hört, die von Windows auf Linux umsteigen und dann enttäuscht sind.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ein_schelm (21. August 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Och, nicht unbedingt...meine Eltern nutzen jetzt seit rund 2 Jahren sehr zufrieden Xubuntu,



Du wirst es ihnen vermutlich auch einreichtet haben?! 
Es ist ein Unterschied ob man mit einem System Arbeiten muss oder ob man es benutzt. Im Prinzip bedienen deine Eltern lediglich den Desktop...

In Windows ist man vermutlich auch immer noch eher Benutzer. Und ich bleib dabei: Die Schwelle, um mit Windows "Arbeiten" zu können, ist um ein vielfaches niedriger. 



Jimini schrieb:


> Aber man muss bei Linux leider nach wie vor darauf achten, welche Hardware man verbaut hat. Sehr sehr viele Treiber sind zwar mittlerweile schon an Bord oder können schnell nachinstalliert werden, andere Treiber hingegen fehlen schlichtweg, weil manche Hersteller einen Sche*ß auf Linux-Nutzer geben.



Sicher, kommt aber aufs selbe raus.
Aber ist es nicht auch so das die Linux-Welt sehr Fragmentiert ist? Gibt es eine gemeinsame Basis?
Da müsste sich die Linux-Community vielleicht auch mal zusammenraufen.



Jimini schrieb:


> An dein ursprüngliches Problem kann ich mich eventuell nachher setzen - ich habe wie gesagt keinen AMD-Chip hier, daher kann ich das Problem leider nicht direkt nachvollziehen. Mir ging es jetzt erstmal nur darum, mit ein paar Missverständnissen aufzuräumen, welche man regelmäßig von Leuten hört, die von Windows auf Linux umsteigen und dann enttäuscht sind.



Wäre toll von dir!
Die R9 290 soll ja unter Linux laufen aber offensichtlich muss man da viel fummeln.


----------



## Jimini (21. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Du wirst es ihnen vermutlich auch einreichtet haben?!


Ja, ebenso wie Windows. Also nicht benötigte Software deinstalliert, benötigte Software installiert, Drucker eingerichtet etc. Das System war aber von Anfang an nutzbar - ich glaube, dass meine Mutter ihr Xubuntu "sogar" selbst installiert hat.


> Es ist ein Unterschied ob man mit einem System Arbeiten muss oder ob man es benutzt. Im Prinzip bedienen deine Eltern lediglich den Desktop...


Meine Eltern gebrauchen ihre Rechner auch beruflich. E-Mail, im Internet surfen, Dokumente bearbeiten, drucken, Fotos importieren.

Ich hatte meinen Eltern vor dem Umstieg klargemacht, dass sie sich in einigen Punkten deutlich umgewöhnen müssen. Natürlich klingelt immer noch ab und zu das Telefon, weil etwas nicht funktioniert. In den allermeisten Fällen sind das dann aber Probleme à la "wie bekomme ich die und die Formatierung in LibreOffice hin" oder "ich finde mein Dokument nicht mehr". Also nichts Linux-spezifisches.
Mittlerweile sind sie sehr zufrieden mit dem System - auch, weil ich ihnen manchmal für alltägliche Aufgaben ("kopiere den Inhalt von Ordner X auf den USB-Stick") kleine Bashscripte schreibe, die sie dann mit einem Mausklick ausführen können.
Um die Kurve zurück zu dir zu kriegen: ich kann deine Verärgerung durchaus nachvollziehen. Es dürfte aber kein unlösbares Problem sein. Ich war bis 2008 ein absolut überzeugter WindowsXP-Nutzer, Linux hatte für mich damals eher Frickel- und Hobbycharakter. Mittlerweile arbeite ich an meinen Linux-Systemen deutlich schneller und effizienter als unter Win7, welches auf meinem Uni-Rechner läuft.


> Aber ist es nicht auch so das die Linux-Welt sehr Fragmentiert ist? Gibt es eine gemeinsame Basis?


"Linux" bezeichnet streng genommen nur den Kernel. Und dieser stellt die gemeinsame Basis dar. Natürlich passen die Distributoren ihn noch ein bisschen für ihre eigenen Zwecke an, aber der Linux-Kernel ist das große Fundament, auf dem alles aufgebaut ist.


> Da müsste sich die Linux-Community vielleicht auch mal zusammenraufen.


Die Linux-Community besteht aus tausenden Einzelprojekten. Das mag erstmal krumm und schief erscheinen, weil Standards es deutlich schwerer haben, sich zu etablieren. Der große Vorteil ist aber die Freiheit für den einzelnen User, welcher zwischen hunderten Distributionen, grafischen Oberflächen, Anwendungsprogrammen, Shells, Dateisystemen, Kernelversionen etc. wählen kann.

Es werden aber natürlich immer Leute gesucht, die mithelfen. Jeder hat die Möglichkeit, Fehler zu melden oder sich sonstwie zu beteiligen 


> Wäre toll von dir!
> Die R9 290 soll ja unter Linux laufen aber offensichtlich muss man da viel fummeln.


Du kannst sonst auch mal im offiziellen Ubuntu-Forum nachfragen oder dich in den Ubuntu-IRC-Channel einloggen. Ich habe bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Leuten da gemacht, die sind gegenüber Neulingen sehr aufgeschlossen und hilfsbereit (anders als die Debianer oder der deutsche Gentoo-Channel).

MfG Jimini


----------



## Namaker (21. August 2015)

Das Tearing/Zerreißen liegt wahrscheinlich an XFCEs Compositor. Den kann man entweder ausschalten, und auf Sachen wie Schatten der Fenster verzichten, oder man richtet einen alternativen Compositor wie z.B. Compton ein.


----------



## ein_schelm (21. August 2015)

Namaker schrieb:


> Das Tearing/Zerreißen liegt wahrscheinlich an XFCEs Compositor. Den kann man entweder ausschalten, und auf Sachen wie Schatten der Fenster verzichten, oder man richtet einen alternativen Compositor wie z.B. Compton ein.



Ja... ich teste es mal mit MATE...

Bin mal diesem Guid gefolgt Manuelle Treiberinstallation
Ich muss wohl nicht sagen es sehr suspekt wirkt, Kommandozeilen aus irgendwelchen Internetseiten oder Videos in das Terminal zu Kopieren. Würd ich mir schädliche Software installieren - ich würds nicht merken...


----------



## TankCommander (21. August 2015)

Wenn du dich eine Weile mit Linux egal welche Distribution beschäftigt hast, wirst du Windows nicht mehr vermissen. 

Über Jahre hinweg hatte ich nahezu alle Linux Distributionen ausprobiert, hängen geblieben bin ich bei Mint. 
Selbst Python macht mir mehr Spaß über Linux als über Windows. 

Learing by doing yourself==>probiere die Befehle (installieren, deinstallieren usw.) über das Terminal aus, du machst nicht viel 
kaputt wenn es schief-gehen sollte.

Mit welchen Treiber hast du den Probleme?


----------



## shadie (21. August 2015)

Auf meinem Gaming-PC kommt linux aus den bekannten Gründen (keine kompatiblen Spiele bzw. nur wenige) nicht zum Einsatz.

Auf meinem laptop nutze ich seit 2 Jahren Linux Mint Cinammon.
Verbaut ist im lappi eine AMD grafikkarte, wenn ich von der AMD Seite mir den Treiber für Linux runterlade brauche ich nur eine Datei in dem runtergeladenen Ordner ausführen und das System installiert selbstständig den Grakatreiber.

Da war rein gar nix mit Texte aus dem www. ins Terminal kopieren.

Einfach runterladen, datei entpacken, datei ausführen, durch das bekannte menü von amd (wie bei Windows auch) durchklicken und fertig.


----------



## K3n$! (21. August 2015)

Hast du den AMD Treiber, wo die Option sich immer zurücksetzt, auch als Admin gestartet?
Ich hatte mit Xubuntu auch Probleme mit Tearing, allerdings im VLC und ich bin nvidia-Nutzer.
Als ich dann die oben genannte Option mit dem Compositor (zumindest glaube ich, dass es die war)
geändert hatte, funktionierte es mit VLC, wobei dann wiederum der Fenstermanager Probleme machte.

Daraufhin bin ich dann zu Fedora gewechselt, wo ich keine Probleme mehr damit hatte.
Dafür war die Installation vom GPU Treiber etwas komplizierter.


----------



## ein_schelm (21. August 2015)

Hab jetzt Linux Mint MATE installiert und hier hab ich einen Treiber (fglrx) genommen der zur Auswahl stand. 
Diesmal konnte ich auch die Anti-Tearing (hier Riss) Funktion aktivieren. Unter MATE hat das nur mit viel Phantasie etwas gebracht. Unter Firefox sind die Anzeigefehler weg.
Dafür steh ich an anderer Stelle mit Firefox (oder Flash) auf Kriegsfuß. Nach der Mint-Installation lief mein PC auf 1680x1050. Hab versehentlich den Firefox geöffnet. Nun kann ich Youtube-Videos nur in 360p oder 720p anschaun. Und ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich diese Einstellung zurücksetze.

Fast begeistert bin ich wie Steam unter Linux anstandslos funktioniert. Und ich kann Cities Skylines spielen! Wer hätte das gedacht das das so einfach geht - ich nicht.

Im Desktopbetrieb fühlt sich das ganze aber wie gesagt nicht mehr so toll an. Compositor Einstellungen (also Effekte) werden auch nicht angenommen...



K3n$! schrieb:


> Hast du den AMD Treiber, wo die Option sich immer zurücksetzt, auch als Admin gestartet?



Unter Xubunt lies sich das Catalyst mit Admin-Rechten garnicht öffnen.


----------



## ein_schelm (22. August 2015)

So, nach etlichen Distros die ich ausprobiert hab, wäre Xubuntu perfekt aber hier lässt sich, warum auch immer, das Catalyst mit Admin-Rechten nicht öffnen. Unter Mint lässt sich die Treibersoftware öffnen aber ich kann keine Effekte unter Compiz einstellen (die Effekte wirken sich nicht aus - auch nach nem Neustart nicht). 

Das Tearing ist übriges unter Xfce und MATE bekannt.
Dann hab ich noch herausgefunden warum man in Firefox auf Youtube nur zwischen 360p und 720p auswählen kann. Hier macht HTML5 Probleme. Entweder bekommen es die Leute bei Mozilla nicht hin das Youtube mit HTML5 auch in anderen Auslösungen läuft oder sie werden künstlich ausgebremst von Google weil unter Chrome und Chromium läuft alles. 
Will man also in Firefox Youtube-Videos in FullHD betrachten - muss man Play aktivieren. Und ich dachte das wäre ausgestorben .


----------



## Abductee (22. August 2015)

Firefox ist momentan unter Linux generell sehr zickig. Das Ruckeln beim Scrollen hab ich auch nur wegbekommen in dem ich auf Chrom (Chromium) gewechselt hab.
Da hilft auch kein anderer Treiber oder Distro.


----------



## Jimini (22. August 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Firefox ist momten unter Linux generell sehr zickig.


Das kann ich von 38.1.1 absolut nicht behaupten, im Gegenteil, die Abstürze beispielsweise sind zumindest bei mir deutlich seltener geworden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Abductee (22. August 2015)

Ich hab hier Mint Mate/Cinnamon und Ubuntu/Xubuntu und bei allen Distros hab ich das Ruckeln beim Scrollen unter Firefox.
Hardwarebeschleunigung oder sanfter Bildlauf aus/ein bringt keine Verbesserung.
Mit Chromium ruckelt nichts.


----------



## ein_schelm (22. August 2015)

Unter Kubundu hab ich kein Tearing im Desktop alles läuft relativ weich. Dafür hab ich Tearing in Spielen... *facepalm*
Unter Linux Mint Xfce läuft der Desktop nur zufriedenstellend. Es ruckelt wenn ich Fenster verschiebe und es lassen sich keine Effekte einstellen. Dafür laufen Spiele ohne Tearing.
Linux...

Hab mich vorerst für Mint entschieden.  Auch weil mir Unity, Gnome 3 und KDE einfach nicht gefallen. Vielleicht am ehesten noch Unity - muss ich noch testen...

Bei mir läuft Firefox flüssig.  Und für Youtube muss man eben Flash aktivieren.


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2015)

Tearing in Spielen ist normalerweise abhängig von den Einstellungen im Spiel und sollte unabhängig von der Desktopoberfläche sein.
Es hält dich übrigens nichts davon ab XFCE bei Kububtu dazu zu installieren oder KDE bei Mate etc.


----------



## DKK007 (22. August 2015)

Kann man dieses Tearing eigentlich auch mit nem FreeSync-Monitor beheben?


----------



## K3n$! (22. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Und für Youtube muss man eben Flash aktivieren.



Warum das?


----------



## ein_schelm (22. August 2015)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Warum das?



Weil man sonst die Videos unter YT nur in 360p oder 720p anschauen kann. Eine höhere Auflösung geht mit dem Firefox nicht.
Zumindest war das bisher bei jeder Distro der fall die ich ausprobiert hab (Ubuntu und Mint Flavours).



DKK007 schrieb:


> Kann man dieses Tearing eigentlich auch mit nem FreeSync-Monitor beheben?



Hab jetzt kein Tearing mehr. Im Catalyst kann man zwei Einstellungen vornehmen die dem ganzen entgegenwirken.

Unter Xubuntu kommt man übrigens mit dem Konsolenbefehl: 
sudo amdcccle
ins AMD Catalyst als Admin.

Bin jetzt richtig Happy mit Xubuntu (Mint war mir dann doch zu überfrachtet). Es hat zwar 3 Tage einarbeitungszeit in Anspruch genommen aber es lohnt sich - denke ich.


----------



## DKK007 (23. August 2015)

Sudo ist allgemein unter Linux der Befehl um ein Programm mit Rootrechten zu starten.


----------



## ein_schelm (25. August 2015)

Alles ist eingerichtet. Alles läuft Hardware, Peripherie... die ersten Spiele sind auch schon Installiert und die Internet-VM läuft + Bezahldienste. Eigentlich alles Perfekt.

Schon zuvor fiel mir auf das der Computer nicht in den Ruhezustand wechselt. Beim Einrichten war das noch Hilfreich - nicht aber für den Normalbetrieb. Also hab ich den Bereitschaftsmodus eingestellt bzw. getestet: der Computer wechselt in den Bereitschafszustand und mit nem Knopfdruck land ich beim Anmeldefenster. Soweit alles okay. Nach der Anmeldung bekomm ich statt meines Desktops ein Anzeigefehler zu Gesicht (Bildschirm zeigt blautöne(unregelmäßige Streifen) und am oberen Rand sind Artefakte).

Wie kann ich dieses Problem Lösen? 
Liegt es an der Grafikkarte? Aber warum wird dann der Anmeldebildschirm Korrekt angezeigt?


----------



## DKK007 (8. September 2015)

Könnte am Treiber oder so liegen. Ich hab allerdings noch keine AMD-Karte zum testen.


----------



## BenRo (8. September 2015)

Ruhezustand + Linux = ein tiefes Tal der Tränen.  Ich persönlich hab es aufgegeben zu versuchen, den Ruhezustand zu reparieren und nutze ihn einfach nicht. (gut ich hab ihn auch nie in Windows genutzt)


----------



## Einer_mit_Sandy-CPU (9. September 2015)

Ich hab den Ruhezustand nur mit dem linuxeigenen Grafiktreiber hinbekommen, mit den proprietären Treibern nie.


----------



## DKK007 (9. September 2015)

Auf meinem Laptop hab ich keine Probleme mit dem Ruhezustand. Nur die Swappartition muss groß genug sein. Hab allerdings nur ne HD4000 drin.


----------



## ein_schelm (10. September 2015)

Die Suche hat zwar Lange gedauert aber ich hab jetzt eine Distribution gefunden die bei mir vom Start weg perfekt läuft so wie ich wollte.
Hab jetzt Linux Mint mit Cinnamon. Auf die Idee kam ich weil SteamOS auf Debian setzt. Also wäre es doch nahelegen (beim Versuch alle Spiele über Steam zu spielen) ein Debian Deriavat einzusetzen. Kubuntu und Xubuntu führten zu Problemen. Ubuntu und Ubuntu Gnome wollt ich nicht wegen den Desktops. Was bleibt dann noch viel? Mint läuft jetzt.

Was ich mich allerdings Frage:
SteamOS läuft bzw. ist nix anderes als Debian. Über SteamOS laufen natürlich alle Spiele die als solche markiert sind. Über Linux kann man aber nur eine Hand voll diese Spiele spielen.
Klar jedes Linux ist anders und es braucht eine Gemeinsame Basis - eben SteamOS aber man könnte die Nutzer von Debian (Deriavaten) hier miteinbeziehen?!


----------



## Abductee (10. September 2015)

Steam läuft problemlos auf Mint, wo siehst du da jetzt ein Problem?


----------



## ein_schelm (10. September 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Steam läuft problemlos auf Mint, wo siehst du da jetzt ein Problem?



Jedes Spiel das auf Linux laufen soll, läuft auch. Soweit kein Problem.
Aber längst nicht jedes, mit SteamOS markierte, Spiel läuft. Und ich frage mich weshalb. SteamOS ist im Grunde nur ein Debian.


----------



## Jimini (10. September 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Aber längst nicht jedes, mit SteamOS markierte, Spiel läuft. Und ich frage mich weshalb. SteamOS ist im Grunde nur ein Debian.


SteamOS baut meines Wissens auf Debian auf. Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass hier und da Anpassungen vorgenommen wurden, welche dann dazu führen, dass SteamOS mehr Spiele unterstützt als ein reines Debian-System.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Abductee (10. September 2015)

Ich behaupte mal das es eine reine Treibegeschichte ist.
Welches Spiel läuft denn nicht?


----------



## Jimini (10. September 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal das es eine reine Treibegeschichte ist.


Eben, Debian ist ja nicht unbedingt für bleeding edge bekannt 
Möglich wären auch Anpassungen der Wine-Konfiguration, welche SteamOS schon von Haus aus mitbringt, welche bei Debian aber erst von Hand nachgeholt werden müssen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Abductee (10. September 2015)

Steam arbeitet mit Wine?
Die Spiele die verfügbar sind arbeiten doch alle mit OpenGL?


----------



## Jimini (10. September 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Steam arbeitet mit Wine?
> Die Spiele die verfügbar sind arbeiten doch alle mit OpenGL?


Oh, dann lag ich da falsch. Ich dachte, dass hier auch auf Wine zurückgegriffen würde.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ein_schelm (10. September 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Steam arbeitet mit Wine?



Steam arbeitet mit Wine?
Heißt das ich muss Steam über Wine installieren?
Oder hat Steam Wine schon onboard?


----------



## Jimini (10. September 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Steam arbeitet mit Wine?
> Heißt das ich muss Steam über Wine installieren?
> Oder hat Steam Wine schon onboard?


Abductee bezog sich nur auf mein Posting von 10:33.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Abductee (10. September 2015)

Man kann Steam für Linux ganz normal runterladen und unter Mint mit einem Doppelklick installieren.

Hast du jetzt Probleme mit Steam auf dem virtuellen Windows oder dem nativen Client für Linux?


----------



## ein_schelm (10. September 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt Probleme mit Steam auf dem virtuellen Windows oder dem nativen Client für Linux?



Nein alles in Ordnung! 

Vielleicht hab ich mich nur umständlich ausgedrückt.
Ich hab lediglich die Frage in den Raum geworfen warum Valve zwischen Linux und SteamOS unterscheidet.


----------



## DKK007 (10. September 2015)

Allerdings kannst du es ja bei älteren Spielen ja mit DosBox versuchen. PlayOnLinux bringt für viele Windowsprogramme Konfigurationen mit und lädt die passende WineVersion herunter.



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Ich hab lediglich die Frage in den Raum geworfen warum Valve zwischen Linux und SteamOS unterscheidet.



Steam will ja, das man ihr eigenes Ökosystem verwendet, am besten auf ner Steambox.


----------

